# Welcher DVD-Brenner empfehlenswert unter Linux

## EdtheRat

Ich möchte mir nen neuen DVD-Brenner zulegen, welche könnt Ihr mir empfehlen, bzw. habt ihr selbst im Einsatz? 

16x DVD plus/minus sollte schon sein; auf DVD-RAM, Lightscribe,etc. lege ich bspw. keinen Wert. Double-Layer können neuere Laufwerke sowieso alle. Es gab auch mal ne Kompatibilitätsliste irgendwo im Net, wo unter Linux getestete Laufwerke waren, die finde ich aber im Moment gerade nicht!

----------

## Tenobok

Ich benutze einen LG GSA-4163B. Der brennt alle gängigen Formate und ich bin damit zufrienden. Allerdings brenne ich nicht sehr viel.  :Smile: 

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Bei mir läuft ein LG GSA-4167B. Der brennt ebefallst alle gängigen Formate (auch DVD-Ram) und ist mit seinem Preis (ca. 50 Euro) total in Ordnung. Hab bis jetzt ca. 10 DVDs und ein paar CD's damit gebrannt (hab ihn noch nicht lange  :Wink: ) und kann mich nicht beklagen. Allerdings habe ich gleich von Anfang an ein FirmWare-Update von LG aufgespielt.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## EdtheRat

Aha, 2xLG, also eventuell "wieder" LG....  :Laughing:  ? Bis jetzt/und immer noch: GSA-4040B, allerdings wird es jetzt langsam problematisch, 4x Rohlinge zu bekommen, die auch 4x brennen. Alles über 4x wird nur mit 2x gebrannt. Firmware upgedatet (A303), hat nix gebracht, auch manche 4x zertifizierten Rohlinge werden nur mit 2x gebrannt. Eventuell hier im Forum jemand den gleichen Brenner und ähnliche Erfahrungen?

----------

## Tranalogic1987

Habe einen PIONEER DVR-106D in meiner Kiste, brennt zwar nur DVD- (minus) Rohlinge und ist nicht grad schnell aber dafür brennt er ohne Probleme.

LG

----------

## dahane

Hab hier auch einen LG GSA-4163B und bin vollkommen zufrieden  :Smile: 

----------

## Anarcho

Da eigentlich generell alle Brenner unter Linux gleich supported sein sollten ist dieses Thema sehr OT und gehört ins Diskusion-forum.

Aber zum Thema:

Ich hab nen NEC ND-3540A und bin auch sehr zufrieden, davor nen Pioneer.

----------

## slick

verschoben von Deutsches Forum (German) nach Diskussionsforum. 

----------

## Robelix

Wie schon gesagt sollten alle am Markt befindlichen Teile brav laufen.

Du schreibst zwar nicht wozu du das Ding zu verwenden gedenkst, aber wenn du (auch) Backups darauf speichern willst dann kann ich DVD-RAM nur schwerst empfehlen. (also LG oder die Neuesten von Pioneer)

Bei meinem Ersten Brenner hab ich darauf auch keinen großen Wert gelegt und eher zufällig einen LG erwischt. Inzwischen ist DVD-RAM das Einzige worauf ich bei den Dingern achte.

----------

## energyman76b

 *EdtheRat wrote:*   

> Ich möchte mir nen neuen DVD-Brenner zulegen, welche könnt Ihr mir empfehlen, bzw. habt ihr selbst im Einsatz? 
> 
> 16x DVD plus/minus sollte schon sein; auf DVD-RAM, Lightscribe,etc. lege ich bspw. keinen Wert. Double-Layer können neuere Laufwerke sowieso alle. Es gab auch mal ne Kompatibilitätsliste irgendwo im Net, wo unter Linux getestete Laufwerke waren, die finde ich aber im Moment gerade nicht!

 

naja, eigentlich laufen ALLE dvd-Brenner unter Linux.

Ich benutze einen NEC - und halte mich von LG fern, aber das liegt auch an den lokal erwerbbaren Rohlingen.

Am besten besorgst du dir eine c't mit DVD-Brennertest und kaufst dir dann den, für den du die besten Rohlinge um die Ecke bekommst.

Was nutzt ein Brenner, der mit bestimmten Sorten super Ergebnisse bringt, wenn es bei dir nur die anderen Rohlinge gibt...

----------

## l3u

Ich hab auch einen von LG (60  beim Media Markt, keine Ahnung, wei der heißt ;-) -- kann alles und geht perfekt.

----------

## Qubit

NEC ND-3540A

Qubit.

----------

## EdtheRat

 */dev/blackhawk wrote:*   

> Bei mir läuft ein LG GSA-4167B. Der brennt ebefallst alle gängigen Formate (auch DVD-Ram) und ist mit seinem Preis (ca. 50 Euro) total in Ordnung. Hab bis jetzt ca. 10 DVDs und ein paar CD's damit gebrannt (hab ihn noch nicht lange ) und kann mich nicht beklagen. Allerdings habe ich gleich von Anfang an ein FirmWare-Update von LG aufgespielt.
> 
> MFG
> 
> /dev/blackhawk

 

Denn habe ich mir jetzt auch bestellt, da ich mit meinem "alten" LG sehr zufrieden war, und der 4167B bei div. Hardwaretests gut abgeschnitten hat. Preis/Leistungsverhältnis - kann man auch nicht meckern. Mal sehen wie er sich so bei mir macht............  :Smile: 

Vielen Dank einstweilen für die rege Teilnahme an diesem Thread!

----------

## PeKron

Moin,

habe einen brandneuen Pioneer DVR-110 (ohne "D" am Ende).

Der Brenner schreibt das zur Zeit jeweils maximale Tempo.

Der Brenner kann zwar auch DVD-Ram (da du ja sagtest das du da keinen Wert drauf legst) aber mir war das wichtig, ist ne super Sache (ohne Brennprogramm einfach rueberschieben).

Kann den Brenner nur empfehlen, laeuft wirklich einwandfrei. Habe dafuer ~50 Euro inklusive Versand bei atelco.de hingelegt.

Grueße

----------

## EdtheRat

 *PeKron wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> habe einen brandneuen Pioneer DVR-110 (ohne "D" am Ende).
> 
> Der Brenner schreibt das zur Zeit jeweils maximale Tempo.
> ...

 

Danke PeKron, habe mich aber schon für den "LG" entschieden, DVD-RAM kann der auch, (Laufwerke von LG waren glaub ich sogar die ersten, die DVD-RAM Unterstützung hatten)! Wer weiß, vielleicht werd ichs ja dochmal demnächst brauchen, für backups solls ja nix besseres geben....?

----------

## Robelix

Naja, "nix besseres" hab ich nicht gesagt. 

MOs wären schon sexy   :Very Happy:  - nur kann die leider kein normaler Mensch bezahlen...

----------

## PeKron

 *EdtheRat wrote:*   

>  *PeKron wrote:*   Moin,
> 
> habe einen brandneuen Pioneer DVR-110 (ohne "D" am Ende).
> 
> Der Brenner schreibt das zur Zeit jeweils maximale Tempo.
> ...

 

Moin,

die LGs sind auch super. Da ich nur sehr viel +RW brenne (wegen DivX DVD-Player) brauchte ich auch einen der das flott brennen kann. Und der LG war da auch irgendwo langsamer. Uebrigens brennt der Pioneer auch 8x Double-Layer DVDs. Und da ich keinen Bock hab in nem Jahr einen neuen DVD-Brenner zu kaufen hab ich voll auf die kacke geklopft  :Very Happy: 

Grueße

P.S: Viel Spaß mit dem Brenner! Probier DVD-Ram mal aus, ist klasse!

----------

## aZZe

Also ich habe komischerweise mit LG tierische Probleme. Nach einem drittel geht die Geschwindigkeit runter auf 2fach. Egal ob DVD oder CD. Ich habe dies aber auch schon in einem anderen Thread beschrieben. Plextor und Hitachi ( IBM Notebook) machen hingegen keine Probleme im Gegenteil die laifen richtig super.

----------

## EdtheRat

 *aZZe wrote:*   

> Also ich habe komischerweise mit LG tierische Probleme. Nach einem drittel geht die Geschwindigkeit runter auf 2fach. Egal ob DVD oder CD. Ich habe dies aber auch schon in einem anderen Thread beschrieben. Plextor und Hitachi ( IBM Notebook) machen hingegen keine Probleme im Gegenteil die laifen richtig super.

 

Hab das Teil heute gekriegt, und gleich die erste DVD versemmelt........  :Crying or Very sad:   Das war ne max. 4x, runterschrauben auf 2x dann brannte er anstandslos! Habe als erstes natürlich neueste Firmware geflasht, trotzdem nach dieser ersten Erfahrung, scheint er sehr wählerisch zu sein, was die Rohlinge angeht! Ich würde jedem raten, bei noch nicht getesteten Rohlingen div. Hersteller, erstmal mit halber Geschwindigkeit zu brennen, und dann langsam steigern. Ein Markenrohling dessen Brennspezifikationen die FW kennt, läßt sich dann aber meist schon mit "Höchstgeschwindigkeit" (also 4x dann mit 4x) brennen.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich habe nen LG-GSA-4167B. Bis vor 2 Wochen hatte ich noch nen Vorgänger davon. Und dieser Vorgänger hat nach nichtmal 1 Jahr komplett den Geist aufgegeben. Wenn die mir im Laden mein Geld wiedergegeben hätten, anstatt mir den Nachfolger zu geben, dann hätte ich mir wohl einen von Plextor gekauft. Obwohl DVD-RAM schon ziemlich cool ist, weiss nicht ob Plextor solche Brenner verkauft.

----------

## aZZe

Also ich hab die Schn**** voll von den Dingern. Sind zwar echt günstig für das was sie können (sollten)  Aber wie gesagt unter Linux taugt der 4160B nix! Die Nachfolger will ich nicht ausprobieren ehrlich gesagt. Ich schiele auf so einen schönen HP Light-Scribe Brenner den 840i. Nur Light-Scribe ist glaub ich noch nicht son Ding unter Linux oder?

----------

## Robelix

Hab ich immer nur Glück mit den Dingern? 

Mein LG 4040B läuft immer noch Bestens, auch der neue 4167B macht sich prächtig. Sogar mein Yamaha 4260 (4-fach SCSI CD-Brenner von etwa '97) hat keine Macken. Den musste ich nur einmal aufschrauben und Staub rausblasen, seither wieder kein Problem.

Einzig ein Teac 532S (SCSI CD-Rom etwa aus der selben Zeit wie der Yamaha) hat sich kürzlich verabschiedet und mir den Syslog mit seltsamen Meldungen zugemüllt. 

Was mache ich falsch?

BTW: was ist Light-Scribe? Sagt mir irgendwie überhaupt nix.

----------

## EdtheRat

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> Hab ich immer nur Glück mit den Dingern? 
> 
> Mein LG 4040B läuft immer noch Bestens, auch der neue 4167B macht sich prächtig. Sogar mein Yamaha 4260 (4-fach SCSI CD-Brenner von etwa '97) hat keine Macken. Den musste ich nur einmal aufschrauben und Staub rausblasen, seither wieder kein Problem.
> 
> Einzig ein Teac 532S (SCSI CD-Rom etwa aus der selben Zeit wie der Yamaha) hat sich kürzlich verabschiedet und mir den Syslog mit seltsamen Meldungen zugemüllt. 
> ...

 

Was für ne Firmware hast Du bei Deinem 4167B drauf? 

Light-Scribe: Von HP entwickelt, für andere Hersteller lizensiert, erlaubt mittels Laser bei speziellen Rohlingen diese zu "beschriften" od. sollte ich besser sagen "belasern". Im Moment nur s/w möglich, buntig soll auch bald möglich sein, das "belasern" soll aber i.M noch ziemlich lange dauern: ca. 30 min/Rohling!

----------

## Robelix

```

Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'

Identifikation : 'DVDRAM GSA-4167B'

Revision       : 'DL10'

```

Ich nehme mal an das DL10 ist die Firmware, oder?

----------

## EdtheRat

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Vendor_info    : 'HL-DT-ST'
> ...

 

Yeah, ich hab DL12 drauf, dann hast Du die FW noch ab Werk wie es scheint?

----------

## piewie

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:

Generell sind die NEC (2 Jahre Garantie), Benq und LG-Brenner brauchbar. Es kommt eh mehr auf die Rohlings-Hersteller / Brenngeschwindigkeits-Kombination an. Die aktuellen Geräte dieser Hersteller unterstützen alle DVD-RAM. 

Wer allerdings die Qualität seiner gebrannten Scheiben testen möchte, sollte zu einem (echten!) Plextor (2 Jahre Garantie) greifen. Mit Hilfe von qpxtool oder auch pxlinux läßt sich in (echten!) Plextoren ein q-check durchführen. Genauere Infos gibt's beispielsweise auf 

http://qpxtools.sourceforge.net

http://www-user.tu-chemnitz.de/~noe/Plextor/

----------

## EdtheRat

 *piewie wrote:*   

> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
> 
> Generell sind die NEC (2 Jahre Garantie), Benq und LG-Brenner brauchbar. Es kommt eh mehr auf die Rohlings-Hersteller / Brenngeschwindigkeits-Kombination an. Die aktuellen Geräte dieser Hersteller unterstützen alle DVD-RAM. 
> 
> Wer allerdings die Qualität seiner gebrannten Scheiben testen möchte, sollte zu einem (echten!) Plextor (2 Jahre Garantie) greifen. Mit Hilfe von qpxtool oder auch pxlinux läßt sich in (echten!) Plextoren ein q-check durchführen. Genauere Infos gibt's beispielsweise auf 
> ...

 

Hallo piewie!

Das mit den "echten" Plextors ist ein gutes Stichwort, ich hatte diese Marke auch für die Benzklasse unter den optischen LW gehalten, nachdem ich erfahren habe, es sollen einige "Plextors" im Umlauf sein, die von der Firmware/Technik identisch sind mit einigen im Umlauf befindlichen BenQ-Laufwerken (wobei die ja generell auch nicht schlecht sein sollen.....  :Wink:  ), war ich etwas verunsichert, ob ich nicht eine der Mogelpackungen erwische! Dies scheint in letzter Zeit gehäuft vorzukommen, das sich Markenhersteller Ihres guten Namens bedienen, dann aber nur "zweitklassig" liefern, ohne einen anderen Hersteller damit diskriminieren zu wollen! Ansonsten hätte ich eventuell auch "voll in die Kacke" gehauen   :Smile:   und nen paar  mehr springen lassen!

----------

## piewie

Echte Plextoren sind PX-712, PX-716 und PX-755. Die umgelabelten Benq-LW sinf PX-740 und PX-750. Diese haben aber auch einen niedrigeren Preis. Ein echter Plextor DVD-Brenner kostet über 100 Euro, ein umgelabelter darunter. Grundsätzlich ist eigentlich in einschlägigen Foren immer bekannt, welche Modelle von Plextor selbst entwickelt wurden (cdfreaks oder de.comp.hardware.laufwerke.brenner).

----------

